# What 'face' do you have?



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 7, 2013)

What face design do you have?
I have the, I guess, 'blushing' face.


----------



## jolokia (Dec 7, 2013)

The best face. 






(in my opinion!  )


----------



## Byngo (Dec 7, 2013)

I have face #10 (female). The most unique eyes, in my opinion. c:


----------



## Mayor Em (Dec 7, 2013)

<--- my face is in my avatar.


----------



## Gummysaur (Dec 7, 2013)

^ I have the same face as uglypug x) It's my favorite, the other ones just look odd to me.


----------



## Miss Renee (Dec 7, 2013)

This is my face:




Her eyes are black now but I couldn't find a better picture that shows her face.
At first I didn't really like this face but my cycling town mayor had it and it eventually became my favorite.
So when I restarted my main town I got this face instead.


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Dec 7, 2013)

This face :3 But her eyes are green now, and she has a different hairstyle.


----------



## beffa (Dec 7, 2013)

these ones! in greeen


----------



## LinDUNguin (Dec 7, 2013)

The Lenny Face one


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 7, 2013)

aka the one with the best eyes(imo).


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Dark (Dec 7, 2013)

I have the default face from the other animal crossings

This





Feraligatr said:


> View attachment 19603


----------



## Lottie (Dec 7, 2013)

Dees one.


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 7, 2013)

Try n' guess what mine is. Muahahaha~


----------



## yourlilemogirl (Dec 7, 2013)

my eyes xP


----------



## Laudine (Dec 7, 2013)

Here is mine:




That face looks the prettiest to me x)


----------



## oZ0NED 0UTo (Dec 8, 2013)

Usually picked the lazy eye one but the purple eyelids don't really look that great with a tan. 
Also picked this one because I have pretty long eyelashes.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 8, 2013)

I changed my colour contacts to black.
The brown ones with the blush face doesn't look very nice to me.


----------



## Yui Z (Dec 8, 2013)

The ones in my avatar (my favorite eyes xD)

EDIT: Just realized my eyes are closed haha - the sparkly ones


----------



## dollydaydream (Dec 8, 2013)

http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/file/view/1 (5).png/396528466/121x111/1 (5).png

This is my face, I think it's really cute anyway


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 8, 2013)

dollydaydream said:


> http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/file/view/1 (5).png/396528466/121x111/1 (5).png
> 
> This is my face, I think it's really cute anyway



I have the same one as you!


----------



## Megan. (Dec 8, 2013)

I have this face;





At first I really hated it, I didn't realize the questions I answered where going to give me a certain face and that I wouldn't be able to change it later. I'm getting rather fond of it now though and I think I prefer it over the other faces now. c:


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 8, 2013)

Ooo, I have the same one (but as a boy). I picked it out before I even got the game.


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 8, 2013)

kerryelizabeth said:


> This face :3 But her eyes are green now, and she has a different hairstyle.


Same as me but her eyes are still black. Still different hairstyle though(and green xD)


----------



## Frozen (Dec 8, 2013)

I chose this face because I have kind of almond shaped eyes and I thought this one was the closest match. 

It's the one with the starting hairstyle of this:


----------



## meo (Dec 8, 2013)

My main town's Mayor.

My second town's Mayor.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Dec 8, 2013)

On the town I have for helping purposes, the face is like *uglypug*'s.  It's my honest face result and the one I like the most.


----------



## Mizutama (Dec 8, 2013)

Currently I have the traditional AC eyes, like *uglypug*, but previously I've had the round ones with lashes on the top like Lin has from Lin and Ko. I became really sick of those after a while though.


----------



## Miss Renee (Dec 8, 2013)

Megatastic said:


> I have this face;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! Someone who has the same eyes as me! We're like soul sisters now.


----------



## tinybutterfly75 (Dec 8, 2013)

beffa said:


> these ones! in greeen
> 
> View attachment 19602



I have the same eyes as beffa. Mine are black, though.


----------



## Mao (Dec 8, 2013)

But in blue :3


----------



## Li'lE23 (Dec 8, 2013)

I have the eyes that have eyelashes on the bottom.  I have them in blue and they're really pretty.  I picked them out when I first got the game, but I only saw a guide for 4 different choices.  That was the one I liked the best out of those, and I really love them now.  They remind me of the original AC game for some reason.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 8, 2013)

Li'lE23 said:


> I have the eyes that have eyelashes on the bottom.  I have them in blue and they're really pretty.  I picked them out when I first got the game, but I only saw a guide for 4 different choices.  That was the one I liked the best out of those, and I really love them now.  They remind me of the original AC game for some reason.



I really like them eyes, too.


----------



## Improv (Dec 8, 2013)

View attachment 19721

This is my face. Same eye color, too.


----------



## GameFaceClive (Dec 8, 2013)

View attachment 19722

This is mine after darkening my hair color and changing my eye color to black. I liked the ruddy cheeks!


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 8, 2013)

Swurve said:


> View attachment 19721
> 
> This is my face. Same eye color, too.


Same as this but in Green. c:


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 8, 2013)

Mine


----------



## Joey (Dec 8, 2013)

This one and I love it especially with black eyes.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2013)

the blushing with narrow eyes.. i think


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Saranghae (Dec 8, 2013)

The face in my avatar, it's my favorite. My character has blue eyes.


----------



## Itachi (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## moxie (Dec 8, 2013)

In all the other Animal Crossing games I've had that face with the big black sparkly anime eyes. This time, I needed a change though. 

This is me:


----------



## Minties (Dec 8, 2013)

I love this face.


----------



## xTurnip (Dec 8, 2013)

monochrom3 said:


> aka the one with the best eyes(imo).



Also has been my face in all the games.


----------



## shinydwebble (Dec 8, 2013)

My main town mayor's on the right. I answered the questions honestly because I had no idea that's what would choose my face, and that's what I was given. I'm quite happy with it. 

My cycle town mayor's on the left. I deliberately chose that one. Probably what I would've chosen for me, had I known about what those questions were for.


----------



## beffa (Dec 8, 2013)

tinybutterfly75 said:


> I have the same eyes as beffa. Mine are black, though.



They're gorgeous, aren't they? In all colours too.

I didn't know about the questions determining eye variation until AFTER I chose in New Leaf. I think in my CF game I had the anime-looking eyes which I really dislike. My sister has the ones with the eyelashes at the bottom in NL. I hate all of them apart from the ones I have and the basic ones. Also the ones that are a weird kinda lemon shape with a long flick at the top are _kinda_ cute.


----------



## Squeaky (Dec 8, 2013)

I completely forgot about faces/eyes when I started up my game... I didn't bother to change it since I didn't want to have to pick through town layouts again

I ended up with these.  They're ok, could certainly be worse.


----------



## Chie (Dec 9, 2013)

Squeaky said:


> I completely forgot about faces/eyes when I started up my game... I didn't bother to change it since I didn't want to have to pick through town layouts again
> 
> I ended up with these.  They're ok, could certainly be worse.



^ I have those ones too. tbh, I prefer it than face #1 x)


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 9, 2013)

Isabelle for president! said:


> View attachment 19727



Is that FE: Awakening Lissa's outfit I see? e_e


----------



## Bravedart (Dec 9, 2013)

Squeaky said:


> I completely forgot about faces/eyes when I started up my game... I didn't bother to change it since I didn't want to have to pick through town layouts again
> 
> I ended up with these.  They're ok, could certainly be worse.



I have that face too and thought the same thing xD


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Dec 9, 2013)

monochrom3 said:


> Is that FE: Awakening Lissa's outfit I see? e_e



Yes^^ My old outfit though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chie said:


> ^ I have those ones too. tbh, I prefer it than face #1 x)



^I second that


----------



## Stacie (Dec 9, 2013)

My face... I don't really like these eyes but I was too lazy to look up the answers to what I wanted.  Too late to restart now!


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 9, 2013)

Cute face! And aw Lolly!


----------

